# Beginner



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey guy

I have always wanted to do horse riding and have recently been looking into it. I'm 24 year old female I feel like a oldie trying to take up riding!! Are there any stables you recommend in the manchester area? I found one in carrington with good reviews - any others you recommend? Thanks


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Too old?!? Dont be stupid!!
People of all ages ride and a lot of people who start young stop for a while to have kids etc then get back into it later on! 
As a lot of people on here will tell u, it really is the best thing in the world and everyone has to start somewere!
I dont know of anywere in that area but go on the BHS website as they have lists of all BHS approved schools. I would suggest having private instead of group lessons though as you will learn a lot more and get your confidence alot easier!! 
Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

Can't help with recommending stables in your area, but echo what is said above - you are never too old to start and 24 is no age at all! lol


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Private lessons are a great idea, if they are little too pricey though maybe try to have your lessons in the eveings rather then the weekends as this is when you will have more adults in the class. Weekends it will be all kiddies!


----------



## mand82 (Sep 18, 2010)

your not old taking lessons i started taking lessons this year and i'm 28 lol


----------



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

I've just restarted and i'm 50


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

shula said:


> I've just restarted and i'm 50


:thumbup: I have heard of people a lot older starting to ride. as long as you have the right school and horse for you ( already been said about checking with BHS) It could be one of the most amazing things you ever do....... there is nothing that beats that feeling of you and your horse being as one


----------

